# What 22 fish eat sand fleas?



## JoeKing

I was looking at my surf fishing log book that I kept years ago and I had a list of the different fish I've caught using fleas on a 2 hook pompano rig off the beach. Pompano, Ladyfish, Bullhead catfish, Sheepshead, Whiting, Sting rays, Cow ray, Shovel nose ray, Cobia, Blow fish, Hard tails, Bluefish, Red fish, Green jack, Scalloped hammerhead shark, Leopard shark, Sand shark, Black tip shark, Cow fish, Toad fish, Shumaker? (silver about 6" long and painful if stuck with dorsal fin) Oh and a 20 lb. Jack Crevelle; I saw him side ways in a wave after hook up and at thought I had a world record pompano. Nope, it was the bull dog of the sea! Anyone else have any fish to add?


----------



## fulish850

i caught a palmate b4 fishing in fort pickens , mite be 9-10 yrs ago . looks just like a pompano but with verticle 3 or 4 black bars on its body also dorsal and anal fin is longer , very pretty fish but not big in size but taste just as good as pomps .


----------



## Chris V

I too have caught a couple *Palometa *before. They were both around 10-11 inches long but fought hard and were very cool looking. I've also caught small hake and cusk eels on them in the spring and fall.

That spiny fish you're talking about is most likely a leatherjacket (leatherjack locally). I hate those things.

Where have you caught a leopard shark? Green Jack? Those are Pacific species


----------



## GrayMan

Bonnethead Sharks...couldn't stay out of the things on fleas a couple times in the late summer/ early fall last year...


----------



## Mullethead

Green Jack ?


----------



## Pier#r

you should be able to add red drum, black drum and even flounder...
Also pinfish, spot (croakers) and northern kingfish (aka ground mullet).


----------



## Try'n Hard

I hooked up on a fat guy on a float from Boston a few years back... but he got off so i guess we can't add him to the list. Did land one of those big black diving ducks once, I just always called em "Water Turkeys"


----------



## ZombieKiller

Add Sea Turtle to the list as of last Sunday.


----------



## manasota

Snook and Tarpon eat them.


----------



## PAWGhunter

Try'n Hard said:


> I hooked up on a fat guy on a float from Boston a few years back... but he got off so i guess we can't add him to the list.


:thumbsup: Tourist fishing is fun


----------



## Baitcaster

hardtails will gobble 'em up too .

edit - my bad, I just found it on the list .


----------



## redfish maniac

That's pretty funny about the world record pompano

Oh and a 20 lb. Jack Crevelle; I saw him side ways in a wave after hook up and at thought I had a world record pompano.


----------



## Blazerz65

Ramora


----------



## NoMoSurf

Gafftop cats, lizardfish, spadefish.


----------

